# Tomb Raider: Lara Croft gegen Trinity im neuen deutschen Trailer



## Darkmoon76 (19. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Lara Croft gegen Trinity im neuen deutschen Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider: Lara Croft gegen Trinity im neuen deutschen Trailer*


----------



## Vordack (19. Januar 2018)

Phew, ich dachte schon es wird so'n Michmasch wie AvP (Trinity ist in meinem Kopf mit Matrix verknüpft)


----------



## pcg-veteran (20. Januar 2018)

Der Trailer erinnert stark an Tomb Raider (2013), allerdings waren damals auf Yamatai Mathias und die Sonnenkönigin Himiko Laras Gegner und nicht Trinity. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, tauchte der Name Trinity nur in 2 geheimen Nachrichten (Secrets) auf, für deren Entschlüsselung man alle 75 auf der Insel versteckten GEO-caches finden mußte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Januar 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Der Trailer erinnert stark an Tomb Raider (2013), allerdings waren damals auf Yamatai Mathias und die Sonnenkönigin Himiko Laras Gegner und nicht Trinity.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, tauchte der Name Trinity nur in 2 geheimen Nachrichten (Secrets) auf, für deren Entschlüsselung man alle 75 auf der Insel versteckten GEO-caches finden mußte.



Die verändern die Geschichte noch in vielen weiteren Punkten.
Geht schon beim Vater los.
Nehme den Film daher nicht sonderlich ernst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die verändern die Geschichte noch in vielen weiteren Punkten.
> Geht schon beim Vater los.
> Nehme den Film daher nicht sonderlich ernst.


Vor allem nicht wenn dieser augenscheinlich auf ein passendes R-Rating verzichtet. [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die verändern die Geschichte noch in vielen weiteren Punkten.
> Geht schon beim Vater los.
> Nehme den Film daher nicht sonderlich ernst.



Nun ja, welches Game wurde jemals eins zu eins in einem Film umgesetzt? Das macht schon insofern keinen Sinn, weil Games halt vielen, reinen "Beschätigungscontent" enthalten und es ein Medium mit ganz anderer Zielsetzung ist. Bei den Ursprüngen waren es neben den "unrealistischen" Rätseln vor allem die Jump & Run Passagen, die TR ausmachten. Beim Reboot sorgte der Uncharted Faktor dafür, dass stets in Wellen immer wieder "unrealistische" Horden von unterlegenen Gegnern  zu erledigen sind.

Gameverfilmungen, die eigentlich zumindest vom Flair sehr nahe am Game waren, wie Silent Hill, hinterließen leider dann auch keine breiten Begeisterungsstürme.
Sehr deutlich sehe ich das auch bei den ersten beiden Resident Evil Filmen, die sehr viele Elemente und ganze Abschnitte aus den Games umsetzten und doch  (in meinen Augen) viel zu starke Kritik einstecken mußten.

Manche Gamer können einfach nicht verstehen, dass das Filmmedium gewisse Konzessionen erfordert.


----------



## pcg-veteran (20. Januar 2018)

Weder die Spiele noch die Filme bilden für sich ein "einheitliches" Tomb-Raider-Universum. Vielmehr bedient sich jeder der typischen Personen (Lara, Vater, Mutter, Butler, Freunde, Illuminati, Trinity, etc.) wie es am besten in das jeweilige Spiel bzw. den Film paßt. 
An die älteren Teile kann ich mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern, sind ja zum Teil schon über 20 Jahre alt. Bei den neueren unterscheiden sich die ersten Crystal Dynamics Spiele (Legend, Anniversary, Underworld) deutlich vom Reboot und von den älteren Filmen mit Angelina Jolie.



> Spiele :
> 1996: Tomb Raider I
> 1997: Tomb Raider II
> 1998: Tomb Raider III
> ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun ja, welches Game wurde jemals eins zu eins in einem Film umgesetzt?



Es geht mir ja nicht darum ein Spiel 1:1 umzusetzen.
Dass das nicht geht, ist mir auch klar.
Aber man könnte ja wenigstens eine Geschichte im Film erzählen, die nicht schon wieder eine neue Parallel-Timeline aufmacht.
Gerade den Reboot mit dem Tomb Raider von 2013 hätte man ja mal nutzen können, um nach 20 Jahren "Chaos" wieder eine einheitlich Lore zu etablieren.
Mit den Comics und Büchern zu den Spielen verfolgt man diesen Ansatz ja auch. (Da erfährt der Leser zum Beispiel was mit der immer noch von Himiko bessesenen Sam passiert, was in RotTR leider nicht mehr aufgegriffen wurde.)
Aber der Film fällt da jetzt wieder völlig aus der Rolle und lässt den storytechnischen Wildwuchs wieder anfangen.


----------



## Shalica (20. Januar 2018)

Heiß, heißer Alicia Vikander .... Rrrrrrrrrrrr 
Und zum Film, guter Couch Film mit Popcorn für zu Hause.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2018)

Shalica schrieb:


> Heiß, heißer Alicia Vikander .... Rrrrrrrrrrrr


Bei Jolie hatte man seinerzeit auch geschnurrt, hat den Filmen und deren Qualität aber auch nicht geholfen. 

Vor allem sieht das was man bisher sehen durfte nur so spielszenen-gepickt aus, so in etwa:
Schiff im Sturm? Check.
Einstürzende, unterirdische Höhle? Check.
Flugzeugwrack am Fluss? Check.
Eispickel und Boden? Check.

Und so weiter und so fort. Aber die Paar Zitate werten den Film ja nicht auf wenn der Rest wieder wild durcheinandergeschwurbelt wird. Vor allem die Suche nach ihrem Daddy... Das hatte schon dem ersten Jolie-TR nix genützt. So ein Schmarn... Ich fürchte man wird - auch weil es ja unbedingt PG13-geeignet sein muss -  es auf die obercoole Schiene versuchen. Da graust es mir jetzt schon.


----------

